# Shooting without a license in NY state



## zordfish (Mar 4, 2009)

is that even possible to do? i've never been shooting and i want to go.


----------



## laxratnd (Jan 23, 2008)

What kind of shooting are you talking about. Do you mean hunting. or do you mean just punching paper, with rifle or pistol. Give me some more info i can help you out.

lax


----------



## zordfish (Mar 4, 2009)

I just want to shoot a gun. not at an animal. just you know target practice or something.


----------



## laxratnd (Jan 23, 2008)

Is it a rifle or a pistol you want to shoot, and how old are you .

lax


----------



## fhalum (Oct 7, 2008)

I don't live in New York, but I would assume the answer to your question depends on what it is you will be shooting.

Targets? I would think that no license is needed.

Game animals? That's a different story.


----------



## zordfish (Mar 4, 2009)

i called a couple gun ranges in the city and on long island and both told me i would need a license to shoot there. a handgun or a shot gun.


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

If you want to shoot in NYC, you will need a pistol permit to shoot a pistol. One needs a license/permit to own any firearm in the City of NY.
As to the rest of the state, if you are of legal age, there is - to my knowledge - no law that says that you must have a "firearms permit/license" to own or shoot a rifle or shotgun; there is no such license, as far as I know. I'm guessing that the ranges that you called were referring to a Driver's License.
A pistol, however, does require a permit to possess and to use.
Pete


----------



## laxratnd (Jan 23, 2008)

I live in NY also so i do know how some things are here, even though with the state of a million rules lol.

For NY state, You need a pistol license to shoot a pistol, unless you are in the the age range from 14-20 then you can shoot a pistol under a certified pistol instructor. They made this rule to let kids be able to shoot in pistol compitions. For a rifle, you have to be above age 12 to shoot a rifle or shotgun in most ranges. But you do not need a firearms license to shoot a rifle or shotgun.

if you have any other questions, please let me know. I recommend finding a good friend that has shot many times, or a uncle or somebody older to bring you around to show you how its all done. Never fire a firearm that you know nothing about. Learn all the safety rules and how everything. You should learn all the basics to shooting before you even put your first round down.

How old are you. and where are you located?

lax


----------



## Bernie P. (Sep 25, 2008)

Not at a range but if you shoot on public/state land you might need at least a small game license.Reason being someone hunting or poaching could "claim" they're only there to practice.Your best bet would be to contact the DEC.


----------



## zordfish (Mar 4, 2009)

thanks for all the help. maybe i just misunderstood the people at the ranges, but i guess i will keep calling around to find one.


----------



## Bob Aronsohn (Mar 21, 2005)

Hello Zordfish,

It would not hurt to take a hunter safety course. You can do it, it will be good for you. You go to a class that might last a few hours and then you take a test. Plus you will meet other people there who have the same interests as you.

Bob Aronsohn


----------

